# Target?



## Cooper&me (Dec 18, 2007)

I think I am calling this the right thing. I am a little fuzzy. I got a video and already taught the touch, where thedog touches his nose to your hand.

The target is where they go stand and lay on whatever you designate. As a kid we had a boxer that new his "spot" was whatever was chosen. 
This seems broader because in the video he said you could use the target command for getting on agility equipment ect... It totally glossed over ( to me) how to teach this command.

I did a lousy job explaining what I want but if anyone understands and can help.


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

I have a friend who does agility, he explained to me that they used a paper plate, with a treat on it to teach "go" in the direction pointed...
what they did was put a few goodies on it, and increased the distance over time, then tore the paper plate in half, used that for awhile, then a quarter, fewer treats each step and eventually the pointing in the direction, and praise upon reaching target was all that was needed.

Now that's using food drive to teach "go" in pointed direction.

Now I've seen a "target- stick", used much like you were doing with your touching the hand used to "steer" the dog into all manner of behaviors. So that might cause some confusion discussing it.

I'm new to the sport of Schutzhund, but from what I've seen it would seem that using prey drive/prey item, eventually the send out is going to be essentially taught using the item (ball/tug) as the bonus at the
pointed to destination. Over time, the pointing is all that's necessary,
and as they read our body language better than they understand words...consistent motions AND words will hasten learning and avoid confusion.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

"Touch" is having the dog put it's nose in the palm of your hand.

"Target" in agility terms is trained using the plate with yummies on it as dOg stated. I like using target, because Raya isn't really comfortable with others holding her yet, this way I can have her with me, set the "Target", take her back to the beginning of the piece of equipment or jump, send her to the "Target" and meet right after she gets there.

You can teach blanket/spot or what ever, by starting with the "Target" plate on the blanket or spot.


----------



## Cooper&me (Dec 18, 2007)

Cooper learnt the touch way too fast. I would be excited but I do not understand the value to it?


----------



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)

I use a ceramic tile or an empty cd case as a target. You can even use a post-it note to stick to a vertical surface. If you use a clicker/marker word, hold the target in your hand and present the target to the dog. When he looks at it or sniffs it, click and reward. Eventually, you will be able to set the target on the ground and he will look/sniff/touch it for his reward. You can then start building distance and sending the dog to the target. I first learned target training during agility but I have found it useful to teach my dog to indicate the glove during tracking and teaching her to fetch the newspaper!


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Touch, can be a good command to have. Say that you have a decent recall but you need you dog in close and fast so you can say get a hold of the collar, the touch is good for that.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

*Teaching 'Target' Training*

The training is much clearer and faster if you use a clicker for this, but you can substitute as word and just realize it takes a bit longer.

Some great sites that break this down well are:

http://www.wagntrain.com/Target.htm

http://www.clickertraining.tv/subject.html?cat=Target%20Training has videos and different animals learning to target!

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=12525518 this is good cause it shows how to do it 'wrong' when initially the woman is WAY late with marking with the clicker. And then she's told to put the food DOWN, have the clicker in one hand and the 'target' in the other. Good verbal help and showing how the clicker is so wonderful and clear/concise. And easy to show how we are almost ALWAY Slow with marking the behavior, which is why they don't learn as fast as they could. (our fault).


----------



## KC_Pike (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Teaching 'Target' Training*

Bumping a VERY old thread but I have a question on touch/target.

I started by teaching my boy to touch my finger when I gave the command and made an "OK" sign with my fingers. Since then we moved onto a dowel with a small tennis ball on the end. He will make contact with it very well but he isnt "touching" it...he is mouthing it but making contact.

My question...is him mouthing as a "touch" ok as I imagine down the road this might help me with getting him to retrieve?

http://www.schutzhund-training.com/targetting.html

Thanks!


----------

